# Bearded dragon playing a video game.



## lunarstorm (Dec 14, 2011)

Watching this clip made me grin and I figured some of you might enjoy it too.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 14, 2011)

That's hilarious!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 14, 2011)

I love it!  

It probably wonders why the ants have no flavor.


----------



## rs4guy (Dec 14, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hilarious


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 14, 2011)

I showed this to my entire family, they all were laughing their butts off.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 14, 2011)

I feel kind of sorry for the dragon. I'd reward him with a pinky mouse after all that frustration.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2011)

That is the proper use for technology.  

I love how he keeps stopping to look at the camera. Too cute.


----------



## twolfe (Dec 14, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 14, 2011)

The "office" got a kick out of it. Too funny.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 14, 2011)

Precarious said:


> That is the proper use for technology.
> 
> I love how he keeps stopping to look at the camera. Too cute.


haha me too. Why is this not satisfying??


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 15, 2011)

Hilarious! Now the screen is full of wet tongue prints... :lol: I want to try this with my Leopard Gecko! :lol: And I could cause I have an iPod Touch...


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Dec 15, 2011)

Hahaha thats great! My mantids love to try and attack the mouse pointer on my laptop or computer.


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarby said:


> Hahaha thats great! My mantids love to try and attack the mouse pointer on my laptop or computer.


To them it must look like a fly crawling around. :lol:


----------



## ismart (Dec 16, 2011)

Cute! :lol:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 16, 2011)

My wife has two bearded dragons and we're currently babysitting a third while friends are in Hawaii. She's going to love this video!


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 16, 2011)

Too bad... I downloaded it but my leopard doesn't pay attention to it and neither do my mantids. My toad would but he'd get the screen all wet.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 22, 2011)

lol @ 0:21


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 22, 2011)

Love the surprise ending!  

Aren't those Pixie frogs one of the species that have teeth? inch: Ouch!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 22, 2011)

likebugs said:


> Love the surprise ending!
> 
> Aren't those Pixie frogs one of the species that have teeth? inch: Ouch!


Judging by his reaction I'd say you are correct. ^_^


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 22, 2011)

LOL Froggy bite finger!!!  My toad does that but he doesn't have teeth so I can understand the guy's reaction! inch:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 9, 2012)

They have the kind of teeth that angle backwards so that the prey can't get out...... ouch!


----------

